# How long should driftwood last?



## saint fu (Jun 19, 2011)

as the topic says, i'm curious how long driftwood should normally last. I bought some malaysian driftwood about 8 months ago and it is already starting to chip. i was really hoping to get well over a year from it considering the cost. Thanks for any input.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I have mopani wood in my 30gal and it has been there for almost 9 months and I don't have any problems.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm wondering what you might mean by "chip." If you mean it is falling apart, most wood will do this a little; I find small slivers of 1/2 an inch or so now and then. But with 7 tanks and each of them holding a lot of this type of wood, for 4 years now, it is something I scarcely notice.


----------



## saint fu (Jun 19, 2011)

ok, i usually don't see anything much larger than a quarter of an inch. its really more like itsy bitsy flakes. i mostly see it when i am adding water from a water change and there is a lot of current. good to know this is fairly normal. thanks


----------

